# This team is going nowhere (frustrated rant)...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Smush Parker/Jordan Farmar/Aaron McKie/Shammond Williams 
Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic 
Luke Walton/Vladimir Radmanovic 
Lamar Odom/Kwame Brown/Brian Cook/Ronny Turiaf 
Andrew Bynum/Chris Mihm 

This is the 2006-2007 Lakers roster.

This isn't a contender team.
At the very best, maybe they are good enough to get into the WCF. But i would be shocked if they won a playoff series against Dallas or the Spurs. They just aren't good enough.Yeah, i know that we keep binging the injury excuse more often than not, but even at full strenght, this is a mediocre roster. And i'm here to vent my frustration about it:

*1- Kobe Bryant ain't all that.*

KB is still miles away from where he should be. He is not a true leader of men. He pouts and sulks and has his own agenda. He rarely plays within the game plan. That can be good or bad, but the facts are that a Kobe-led team dropped 7 straight. And Kobe is not accusing the failure. He seems to be a happy-go-lucky kind of player. 

We all remember Kobe as a guy who had an humongous drive and will to win. Where is it now? Is this Kobe Bryant at his best? A mediocre defender (i lost track of the perimeter players that had a field day against the Lakers), an erratic shooter, and a guy who looks lost while trying to play the team game.

Eventhough i never liked his personality, i've always admired Kobe's game. But it's starting to rub me off the wrong way. It's Kobe's third year as the Master and Commander of the squad. Nor he has lead the Lakers anywhere, nor he is showing the signs that it is pissing him off. Kareem would never stand losing. Magic would go nuts about it. Kobe's message is... what?

In my mind, this is NOT a Top-5 player in the NBA.

*2- Lamar Odom is a cockroach.*

How long till we can declare the Odom experiment a bust?

His game doesn't mesh well with Kobe's.
His defense sucks.
He is a great rebounder, but lacks bball IQ and, most of all, atitude. The guy is soft. He isn't a good scorer. Nor he has developed a good low-post game nor a good perimeter one. 

Most of all, he doesn't seem to have passion for the game.

*3- The Kwame Experiment has gone wrong.*

Kwame Brown seems to be going down in history as the (or at least a Top-3) worst #1 Draft pick ever. 

When the Lakers traded for him, many of us were expecting him to deliver at least 15-9 a game. I don't think it will ever happen. The fuy is dumb and has hands of stone. Sure, he can defend some, but at thos proce?

*4- Andrew Bynum is late.*

AB has a great body and a heck of a teacher in KAJ.
Still, he sucks.
Another low bball IQ, dude seems like light years away form being a Top-10 center. And the Lakers need a Top-10 center.

Dude can't defend. Or box out.

*5- The rest of the team is a joke.*

PArker and Walton are 2 of the worst starters (for the PG and SF positions) in the league. 
The rest of the roster makes me sick.


So, IMHO, if the Lakers' brass doesn't pull anything drastic, this team is going nowhere.
I remained optimistic for quite a long time, but i can't keep it up.

I waited and waited for the Lakers to win another championship after the Magic era. Because i knew it was only a matter of time.

But with this scrubs i have no faith.

Kobe has the talent to keep the Lakers in most of the games, disregarding the opponent. But he can't win us 5 playoff series on his own. And this team gives Kobe no help.

So i say blow up the team.

Get Jason Kidd, KG, whoever.

HEck, i would kill to have a guy like Elton Brand play alongside Kobe.

Just do something.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope this is a joke. Walton one of the worst starting small forwards? :lol:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Walton is hardly a star, but regardless, hes still the 3rd best player on the team so its unfair to categorize him below Kwame with Smush Parker.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree with you most about Kobe but look like Kobe hear you lol


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lol seriously, that was bad timing to post that.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, Kobe was great tonight, but the main criticism I have of him is that 

1. he has made himself too much of a perimeter player. he doesn't attack the basket enough.

2. his defense isn't what it used to be


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Yeah, Kobe was great tonight, but the main criticism I have of him is that
> 
> 1. he has made himself too much of a perimeter player. he doesn't attack the basket enough.
> 
> 2. his defense isn't what it used to be


Agreed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> I agree with you most about Kobe but look like Kobe hear you lol


I would feel dumber if he had that game against some team that matters.

Nevertheless, a win is a win, and i'm damn glad the Lakers broke the losing spree. 

Here's hoping for a turn around. :cheers:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> I would feel dumber if he had that game against some team that matters.
> 
> Nevertheless, a win is a win, and i'm damn glad the Lakers broke the losing spree.
> 
> Here's hoping for a turn around. :cheers:


Paul, I think every team matters for the lakers to hang on to its playoff position,If the Lakers lost yesterday, they would have been a .500 team.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Paul, I think every team matters for the lakers to hang on to its playoff position,If the Lakers lost yesterday, they would have been a .500 team.


Does 0.515 and 0.500 really matter ?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> Does 0.515 and 0.500 really matter ?


For a weaker minded team, absolutely.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I remember the thread where Kobe scored 62 in 3 Q's against the Mavs, and there was an article there where, when he was asked by the reporters how many pts he would score had he played more minutes and Kobe said 70 + pts or something and PauloCatarino said _"Kobe shut the hell up"_ a month later or so Kobe dropped 81 pts.


Now this thread, we have good ol Paulo, criticizing Kobe's will and drive to win and Kobe drops 115 pts in 2 games.


:lol: 


Everyone thinks Damian does a good job with his patented "anti jinxing" threads, but I began to ponder and came up with a conclusion that PC actually has a god given talent that he is not aware of and being so, he should fully take advantage of it.


So how about it PC, why dont you criticize Kobe again, I want to see him drop 100 and I want to see the Lakers upset higher seeded teams just for kicks


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I remember the thread where Kobe scored 62 in 3 Q's against the Mavs, *and there was an article there where, when he was asked by the reporters how many pts he would score had he played more minutes and Kobe said 70 + pts or something and PauloCatarino said "Kobe shut the hell up" a month later or so Kobe dropped 81 pts.*
> 
> Now this thread, we have good ol Paulo, criticizing Kobe's will and drive to win and Kobe drops 115 pts in 2 games.
> 
> ...


That would be incorrect. M "Kobe shut the hell up" was after losing a game to the Grizzlies and after Kobe saying something likek "i could score 60 on them if i wanted to"...

Nevertheless, i'll rep you and wish this thread can somehow (yeah, right!) help the Lakers turn it around... :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good stuff man... even though it hurts to admit the truth (esp the part about smush sucking ***)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Paulo, please predict a first round exit and a rash of injuries. Also, maybe predict that I won't get into grad school and never get laid again. Thanks man.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I don't know what to say anymore.

Kobe Bryant is making my brain hurt.

The Lakers are a bunch of scrubs. But this guy... Man, this guy...

I have always been a Kobe critic. But this is too much. I can't stand it. This is true greatness i'm seeing. He is playing out of his mind (and at surreal levels). And the Lakers are winning.

I just don't know what to say anymore...

I feel like crying...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> *That would be incorrect. M "Kobe shut the hell up" was after losing a game to the Grizzlies and after Kobe saying something likek "i could score 60 on them if i wanted to"...*
> 
> Nevertheless, i'll rep you and wish this thread can somehow (yeah, right!) help the Lakers turn it around... :cheers:


:biggrin: 

Kobe's the man.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> That would be incorrect. M "Kobe shut the hell up" was after losing a game to the Grizzlies and after Kobe saying something likek "i could score 60 on them if i wanted to"...


Nah it was definitely after the Dallas game, i could look it up but its useless hehe.


Anyway this **** is crazy, Kobe is not human....not at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure how to define what Kobe is doing right now...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'd be more impressed if he scored 100+ points against the Spurs or Mavericks.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I think this is an apropriated (sp?) time to bump this...

Are we really in danger of missing the playoffs?

Are we depending in other team's results?

I am almost ready to throw the towel on this Laker team, for they make me wanna puke.

The best baskeball player in the league isn't enough to elevate these scrubs to play decent. There are no trades. The Lakers' are in cap hell. Bynum (who we all deposited (sp) our hopes in) sucks. 

What's next?

This team is killing me. **** Kobe. **** Jackson. We aren't going anywhere. I would give my right arm to have someone like Sedalle Threat on the team, **** it.

There's no hope.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I think this is an apropriated (sp?) time to bump this...
> 
> 1.Are we really in danger of missing the playoffs?
> 
> ...


1. Sadly, yes

2. PC Sadly, YES!

3. Been doing that, just dont hold it man, let it go, feels good .

4. One man show does look promising after that 5 GW streak huh?...reality bites though.

5. Next is (drum roll) to wait and watch which team will have a target practice with this team come playoff time.

6. You can add your left eyeball, your right leg and a strand of your hair, and I think we can strike up a deal to get a Rick Fox w/ less glamour prototype.

7. We have hope, but he plays for Minnesota.


-Thanks to "The One" for this concept.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys, don't be stupid. We wont miss the playoffs. Although, I wouldn't oppose to it.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bynum (who we all deposited (sp) our hopes in) sucks.


Too soon to be saying things like that. Bynum doesn't suck.

Let the kid develop, give him time.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Too soon to be saying things like that. Bynum doesn't suck.
> 
> Let the kid develop, give him time.


He might not suck but all indications are he wont be a laker come next season.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> He might not suck but all indications are he wont be a laker come next season.


What indications?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> What indications?


Yeah what indications?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yeah what indications?


My bet is that SoCalfan21 is saying that the Lakers will probably do a big trade in the offseason and that to make it the Lakers will have to include Andrew Bynum (maybe the guy with the most trade value in the roster, except for Odom).


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Would missing the playoffs be the best for this team? The more I think about it, sadly, the more I like the thought of it. Missing the playoffs would put added pressure on this management to make something happen. When was the last time we made any moves to signifigantly change up our roster? If this team is truly intent on becoming a contender, we need more pieces. Unfortuantely for us, Jim Buss only cares about his money, and Mitch Kupchak is the worst GM in the league. If we do indeed miss the playoffs, it will definetly put added pressure on this management to switch things up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Tha Freak said:


> Would missing the playoffs be the best for this team? The more I think about it, sadly, the more I like the thought of it. Missing the playoffs would put added pressure on this management to make something happen. When was the last time we made any moves to signifigantly change up our roster? If this team is truly intent on becoming a contender, we need more pieces. Unfortuantely for us, Jim Buss only cares about his money, and Mitch Kupchak is the worst GM in the league. If we do indeed miss the playoffs, it will definetly put added pressure on this management to switch things up.


I agree missing the playoffs would make the management TRY to change this up. Off course, i also believe getting eliminated from the 1st round SHOULD have the same effect.

I was looking at the schedules and i am positive that the Lakers are in.
Even if they lose the remaining games (@ Denver, Clippers, @ Phoenix, Seattle, @ Sacramento) they would get a 40-42 record.

The Warriors (currently at 37-40) would have to win 4 of the remaining 5 games (Utah, @ Sacramento, Minnesotta, Dallas, @ Portland); New Orleans would have to win their last 5 games (Clippers, Denver, @ Houston, @ Sacramento, Clippers).

I don't know how are the Lakers "face-to-face" with Golden State and New Orleans, though.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> My bet is that SoCalfan21 is saying that the Lakers will probably do a big trade in the offseason and that to make it the Lakers will have to include Andrew Bynum (maybe the guy with the most trade value in the roster, except for Odom).


Interesting how a player that "sucks" is the one with most trade value in the roster (except for Odom).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Interesting how a player that "sucks" is the one with most trade value in the roster (except for Odom).


P-O-T-E-N-C-I-A-L.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> 1. Sadly, yes
> 
> 2. PC Sadly, YES!
> 
> ...


Funny ****. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> P-O-T-E-N-C-I-A-L.


P-O-T-E-N-T-I-A-L. :cheers:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> P-O-T-E-N-T-I-A-L. :cheers:


Damn!

Stupid portuguese!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Damn!
> 
> Stupid portuguese!


Por que os portugeses tomam leite no supermercado?
Porque na caixinha diz: Abrir aqui


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Por que os portugeses tomam leite no supermercado?
> Porque na caixinha diz: Abrir aqui


Nice google search! Too bad you came upon a brazilian site...

An american TV reporter interviews the coach of a portuguese soccer team:

American TV reporter: So, what is the reason behind your team's success?
Portuguese coach: Easy, my players are highly inteligent.
ATVR: How come?
PC: Here, i'll show you: Ricardo! (Ricardo joins the interview). Ricardo, who is the son of your father that isn't your brother?
Ricardo: Easy, coach: it's me. I am the son of my father that ain't my brother.
The ATVR staggers in amazement: man, dude is clever. I gotta try this in the states.
ATVR interviews Phil Jackson: Yo, Phil, them europeans are mighty fine. Coach asked Ricardo who was the son of his father that wasn't his brother and Ricardo promptly answer it was him. They have some fine sharp player down there!
Jax: Hogwash! My players are as inteligent as those damn european soccer players! I'll show you: Yo, Smush! (Smush Parker joins the interview). Smush, who is the son of your father that ain't your brother?
SP: Well... heh... I guess... I don't know, coach...
Jax: You stupid-*** moron. It's RICARDO!!!!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nice google search! Too bad you came upon a brazilian site...


Thanks, I love my google searches.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nice google search! Too bad you came upon a brazilian site...
> 
> An american TV reporter interviews the coach of a portuguese soccer team:
> 
> ...


The "Yo, Smush!" part made me laugh more than the punchline did.


----------

